# JD 4050-4055 Thoughts



## JimBob1907

Hello all, I am looking at a JD 4050-55 series 100-115 HP tractor for baling hay on 160 acres. I'm really interested in used tractors because of price. The only reservation that I have is the fear of buying someone else's problems. I've found some nice looking tractors at around 6,000 hrs for $35,000-$40,000. Should I know about any issues on these machines? Should I stay away from rebuilt transmissions and other major components? Lastly, my big concern is the lifespan of these tractors. I would estimate that I'd be putting around a couple of hundred hours per year on it. As such, I would really like to see a lifespan of 12,000-14,000 hours give or take before a major overhaul.

Here is a link to one that I am looking at: http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8961925

Thanks for all of your help!

JimBob


----------



## Tx Jim

JD 50 & 55 series tractors are some of the best tractors JD put their logo on. I've owned a 4255 since 1993. My 4255 is approaching 11,000 hrs on original engine,trans & clutch. If tractor you're looking at shows to match the speed-hour meter hours(6000) then you should be good to go although the price you quoted sounds a little high. 50 & 55 series have a small computer board but will crank & drive with it disconnected so it doesn't take an "electronic wizard" to keep them running/driving.


----------



## Bonfire

Tx Jim said:


> JD 50 & 55 series tractors are some of the best tractors JD put their logo on. I've owned a 4255 since 1993. My 4255 is approaching 11,000 hrs on original engine,trans & clutch. If tractor you're looking at shows to match the speed-hour meter hours(6000) then you should be good to go although the price you quoted sounds a little high. 50 & 55 series have a small computer board but will crank & drive with it disconnected so it doesn't take an "electronic wizard" to keep them running/driving.


Do the 50 & 55 series each have different clutches?


----------



## aawhite

Think the clutch and transmissions are the same. You might consider a 4450. The 4050/4055 and the 4250/4255 are very popular, can be tough to find, and are usually pticed high. Might be easier to find a 4450, and the tractor would be big enough to accomodate expanding equipment size as you grow.

Either way, these tractors will run a long time with proper maintenance. 10,000 hours with no engine work is very realistic. Maintneance and how hard you work it will be the biggest factors.


----------



## barnrope

Like the boys say, you are looking for one of the best tractors Deere has made. A 4055 powershift is pretty sweet. If you settle for a quad range transmission tractor you would be money ahead going with a 4240 or the like.

The 15 speed powershift in the 50 and 55 series is pretty nice!


----------



## Tx Jim

Bonfire said:


> Do the 50 & 55 series each have different clutches?


50 & 55 series quad range trans have hyd traction clutches. IIRC powershift trans has clutch in front clutch pack of trans.


----------



## Bonfire

The 50 series I used to run was a quad range with a clutch temp warning light. That got traded to a 55 series with the 15 speed powershift and no clutch temp light. IIRC. I guess a clutch pack is a whole different animal that a pressure plate/disk clutch.


----------



## JimBob1907

You all have provided me with some good information on this topic. I have done some more poking around in for sale listings and have had some luck finding a couple of reasonable 4450's for sale in the mid/upper 30-40,000 dollar range with 5-6,000 original hrs. As far as pricing goes, I'd like to be around $32,000 to $36,000, may or may not happen because that's just spitballing.

The weather can be rather brutal in the summer here in the plains! As such, having the horsepower to run A/C along with my implement is VERY important for me, these tractors look to have that covered...  I figure that if I can get a solid 10,000 hrs out of a nice used one, that would allow me to run around 300 hrs per year. As far as all of your thoughts on maintenance, I am fairly obsessed (in a good way)  with it. In my book, an oil filter and oil is a lot cheaper than a $1,000 camshaft! I'll probably do some looking for some of these green machines while the weather is cold... 12 degrees this morning w/-10 wind chill, not as cold as some, but still cold!

As a side note on the 4450 that was mentioned, I was encouraged to see a video on YouTube of a restoration. I take that to mean that there are lots of parts available.

Thanks again and I'll see you around!

JimBob


----------



## somedevildawg

Buddy bought a 4450 mfwd with 8k hours last year for 26k....from the farmers wife that owned it (he passed on). Spend another 4k-5k on it and its serving him well....15 sp ps


----------



## aawhite

our 4440 left the farm at over10,000 hrs. our 4450, mwfd with power shift left at right around 10,000 hrs. both were turned up to 165 hp, and neither were ever touched. the 466 is an awesome motor.


----------



## Tx Jim

aawhite said:


> the 466 is an awesome motor.


55 series tractor engines(6076) have a better air flowing cylinder head for better fuel economy than 40 or 50 series 466's. Keep in mind that both 50 & 55 series tractors with the 466 cid(6076) engines has a gear driven water pump that if WP weep hole is plugged and WP seal fails coolant can end up in engine crankcase. BTDT once


----------



## aarondeere

I have a 4250 and 4055 and love both the tractors. The 55 series is a refined 50 series with minor improvements. The 4055 does seem to be as strong as the 4250 which is suppose to be 15hp stronger. To me the 4250 does seem to be a bit quieter and less "clanky" sounding. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## JimBob1907

Thanks again everyone! I'm really beginning to narrow down my search!


----------



## barnrope

aarondeere said:


> I have a 4250 and 4055 and love both the tractors. The 55 series is a refined 50 series with minor improvements. The 4055 does seem to be as strong as the 4250 which is suppose to be 15hp stronger. To me the 4250 does seem to be a bit quieter and less "clanky" sounding. Can't go wrong with either.


The louder flakier sound from the 55 series engines is due to their improved head design. Tractor pullers are crazy for the 55 series heads to put on older engines, and they even work on the 404's found in 4020's to 4630's


----------



## deadmoose

Catching up on Mecum Auction today I saw one sell in Davenport. Sharp tractor. 83 JD 4050 w 645 hours. Stored in climate controlled building its whole life. $42,500.


----------



## somedevildawg

deadmoose said:


> Catching up on Mecum Auction today I saw one sell in Davenport. Sharp tractor. 83 JD 4050 w 645 hours. Stored in climate controlled building its whole life. $42,500.


Mfwd?


----------



## JimBob1907

Wow! Thanks for the info! It's very surprising to see one of those for sale with such low hours!


----------



## deadmoose

somedevildawg said:


> Mfwd?


Nope. Six hundred some hours though. Like new.


----------



## IH 1586

JimBob1907 said:


> Wow! Thanks for the info! It's very surprising to see one of those for sale with such low hours!


They are out there but be ready to pay. I have an ad from 2004 that I saved that has a 1990 4455 that was bought new and never used 20.6 hrs on it for $95,000. I don't see many people paying that for a tractor that old regardless of hours.


----------



## somedevildawg

deadmoose said:


> Nope. Six hundred some hours though. Like new.


If it was mfwd I was fixin to take a road trip.....jim bob could fend for himself.....


----------



## JimBob1907

somedevildawg said:


> If it was mfwd I was fixin to take a road trip.....jim bob could fend for himself.....


Haha!!! That's funny! I have found some reasonable ones, especially the 4450s and 4455s with 5,000-7,000 hrs. I figured that at a minimum I could commit some financial resources to a little TLC on a good one. There's a guy in Texas that seems to do a great job on a serious restoration. Besides, one o the draws for these tractors for me is that they are classic Deere iron built in the good ole' USA.


----------



## deadmoose

somedevildawg said:


> If it was mfwd I was fixin to take a road trip.....jim bob could fend for himself.....


I imagine wherever it went either someone is going to ask a crazy amount or in another 30 years it will still not have 700 hours on it.


----------



## North Maine

Farmer down the road from me is thinking of selling his 5000 hr 4450 MFWD... 35-30k and its in fantastic shape. He's a blue paint guy and he doesn't like how he power shift acts when it's really cold out. He runs his mixer wagon with it and wants to start and GO, not start and warm up for an hour. I've been on the fence about it but if your interested PM me. Even with shipping that price is a steal.


----------

